# Atwood Lake Catfish



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have fished Atwood many times for cats at night, I've tried worms,liver, shrimp, and prepared baits. I have been all over the lake from shore to boat, all we have caught is a few dinks. Does anyone have some advice, that could put me on some decent fish at the wood. I'm thinking of heading out Thursday evening to try out whatever advice is said. Thanks ahead of time for the tips, information, and advice:B. 

Steve


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

this year ive only catfished at the wood twice. i was fishing from shore with hotdogs. between the boat ramp and the dam at the inlet. we targeted that spot. we caught 2 bullheads and 3 channels biggest being 4#. also whille camping across from the marina i caught a 8# flatty on liver. and a 6# channel on hotdog. that being said atwood is not your best option for decent catfish. its very unconsistent


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I never tried hotdogs their, I may have to give a crack. Yeah it is inconsistent but I have caught some nice fish out of that lake and seen some monster flathead and channels, so I am addicted at trying to catch them again haha.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## cattin15 (May 3, 2010)

Ive never fished atwood but if your looking to catch some bigger fish try fresh cutbait. Shad is awesome but if you.cant get them bluegill works as well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

I was thinking of trying that method, I heard shad is really good because the amount of oil it contains. What's the best way to catch shad?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ripping lips (Jul 10, 2012)

ive never seen any big catfish being caught out of atwood. its def not known for flatty fishing. ive caught decent channels tho. near the damn is the deepest part of the lake witch would hold bigger catfish typically. no gurantees with that lake. also try live bleeding creek chubs...uncle caught a 12# flatty a few years back in front of the playground near the damn.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

One catfish tournament, two people brought in 30lb+ flathead's and so ever since then I have been hooked lol. I know its know for it, but its an old lake that is capable of having large fish. Thanks ill try creek chubs too, used catch them all the time when I was young, in the creek by parents house. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Anyone have any idea, where big fish will be holding. With the water being so low, I'm clueless.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

